# Bulking diet-Tbol cycle



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

M1- oats,bluberries,milk,banana,omega 3,pro shake

Pwo- pro shake,pineapple ring,handful raisins

M3-chicken,pasta,veg

M4-bulk shake,banana,scoop whey,4 egg whites,oats,evoo

M5-beef,rice,veg

M6-tuna,pasta,veg,nuts

M7-salmon,new spuds,broccoli

M8-quark,p butter

I make that 365g protein/387g carbs/105g fat.

I wanted to get 372g protein/390 carbs/93g fat...so bit heavy on the fats but it works out to around 3953 cals ed

Eating 2g x lbs bodyweight whilst on cycle, but would usually be 1.5g x bodyweight

Any feedback guys, cheers


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea i might swap the pasta in meal 6 for it but wanna keep the pasta in there for post workout carb


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

MacUK said:


> I would swap the pasta for brown rice mate


Why?

There is no need to swap the pasta for brown rice.


----------

